# directional lighting source?



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a loco that was previously a self contained RC unit. I have now made this loco powered by a trail car. How can I get this unit to have directional headlights? I was hoping to find a kit from someone like Ram Track or etc....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do the lights have to be on when the motor is not running? If not, then run from the motor leads with diode to set whether on in forward or reverse. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

What are you currently using for control in your trail car?

I don't have any add-on kits, but I do offer the 2.4GHZ Enhanced RailBoss R/C and the 2.4GHZ Basic RailBoss R/C (New), which both have directional lighting outputs compatible with both LEDs and lamps.


----------

